# Texas Tru-Quarter™ pens over snakeskin



## seamus7227 (Oct 26, 2015)

I was recently commissioned to make 4 rollerball pens for a friend of mine to be given to the groomsmen at his wedding. He requested that I make two using Western Diamondback snakeskin and two Copperhead snakeskin with my custom Texas Tru-Quarter™ design. Lucky for him, I had everything ready to start the production. So these are the outcome. Hope you all enjoy. Any comments or criticism VERY welcome.


----------



## magpens (Oct 26, 2015)

What supremely gorgeous pens !!!! . I love the Zen ... so perfectly matched to the snakeskin/Tru-Quarter blanks !!!!


----------



## elkhorn (Oct 26, 2015)

Outstanding as usual, Seamus!  Well done.


----------



## qquake (Oct 26, 2015)

Simply amazing!


----------



## keithbyrd (Oct 26, 2015)

Very nicely done!!


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Oct 26, 2015)

Those are amazing Seamus

Mike


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 26, 2015)

That is some fantastic work! Lucky groomsmen!


----------



## scotian12 (Oct 26, 2015)

Excellent craftsmanship and beautiful pens.    Darrell


----------



## Monty (Oct 26, 2015)

:good::good::good::good:


----------



## alphageek (Oct 26, 2015)

That combination to me is the best I've seen of your quarters...   The Zen+Snake+quarter works great!


----------



## thewishman (Oct 26, 2015)

alphageek said:


> That combination to me is the best I've seen of your quarters...   The Zen+Snake+quarter works great!



Dean said what I was going to say. Top notch work!


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 26, 2015)

Holy Crap!  A Seamus Rooney sighting!  And he turned a pen!  And then he turned 3 more!  You'll have to excuse me while I go mark it on the calander and make a note in the jourmal.:biggrin:  Awesome work, my friend.


----------



## JohnU (Oct 26, 2015)

Beautiful work Seamus!  I love the quarters over the skins!


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 26, 2015)

Just don't let your local herpetologists know what you did to get those ...


----------



## Josh@csusa (Oct 26, 2015)

*WOW!*

Amazing work as always! I always look forward to seeing your blanks. The attention to those tiny details is amazing. Keep it up! :biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 26, 2015)

Looking good from here


----------



## ossaguy (Oct 27, 2015)

Amazing work,Wow!





Steve


----------



## PenPal (Oct 27, 2015)

Seamus you have done it again amazing and spiritual for me they fulfill everything anyone could dream of IMHO I admire the quality and outstanding workmanship.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 27, 2015)

wow! you all are waaaaaay too kind! thank you all for the great comments.


----------



## kruzzer (Oct 27, 2015)

Stunning work...


----------



## lyonsacc (Oct 27, 2015)

Those are some cool looking pens!!  The longer blank really shows the skins off well.


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 27, 2015)

Those are really great Seamus!  Beautiful work!


----------



## dscott (Oct 27, 2015)

great work what pens are those


----------



## ladycop322 (Oct 27, 2015)

You the BOMB!  Lovely!  GEYAH!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 27, 2015)

dscott said:


> great work what pens are those



Thanks Scott! These are the Zen magnetic cap rollerball pens


----------



## Dalepenkala (Oct 27, 2015)

Great job Seamus! I wouldn't expect anything less from you! Congrats!


----------



## Wood Butcher (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm not from TX and I want one, superb work.
WB


----------

